# Fox Tail question



## Rhinos2 (Sep 26, 2006)

i shot a red fox and did a euro mount on the skull, i also cut the tail off. my question is how do i preserve the tail? it is in the freezer rite now.
thanks for any help and happy holidays to all.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

Split the tail, pull the bone, then-
option 1: tan it, best option
Option 2: apply borax to the skin and let it dry.


----------



## Rhinos2 (Sep 26, 2006)

How do you go about tanning it, send it out or what material would I need to do myself.
Thanks


----------



## fgeye (Aug 9, 2009)

you can go to any taxidermy company like Van ***** online and order a tanning kit.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Tanning is always better than a raw dried skin. There is a method using an Alum paste that you spread on after salting. I do not believe in this method there is a need to pickle. It will give you a nice white hide color, but will not have any stretch. You flesh it a bit every couple of days and put the paste back on. A little neats foot oil to finish and it should take very little breaking.

Bob


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

An old english method of preserving fox tails.
Cut the skin all around the base of the tail, don't go into the meat.
Take a length of twine and wrap around the tail in the cut.
Pull firmly and the tail skin should pull cleanly off.
Put in a glass jar and fill to the top with methelated spirits, seal the jar.
Pickle for about a month.
Remove and let dry.

Kev


----------

